# AMAZING NEWS !!! WEDNESDAY, JULY 28TH, NEW UPDATE No.8 ON MARGE REILLEY



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

This is the hardest post I have ever written, something I hope to never have to write again about anyone, especially not such good friends as Mike and Marge Reilley. 

Mike contacted me on Wednesday night with some very sad news. His wife, Marge, has been diagnosed with an incurable, inoperable brain cancer called a Glioblastoma multiforme…GBM for short. She is expected to begin therapy around Mid-May. She will be having chemo and radiation together for six weeks. This therapy will only extend her life beyond 90 days…and if it works OK for about a year. 

Glioblastoma multiforme (GBM) (Graded 4) is the most common and most aggressive of the primary brain tumors. It is the most common tumor of the central nervous system (CNS). The tumor is exceptionally fast growing, about 25% of the patients make it past two years.

He will keep us informed as things progress. Right now they are on a day to day plan. They have had a meeting with the neurosurgeon and neurologists. The next step will be with the Radiation Oncologist specializing in radio surgery. All of their plans for the summer have changed and there will be more concentration on Marge and the kids and grandkids. She is in for some very rough days ahead. 

It goes without saying that this has turned their lives upside down.

Today was an exceptionally good day for Marge as she had gathered around her for Mother's Day, Mike's three sisters and their husbands, Mike's mother and their five kids their spouses and all her grandkids.

I'm sure that your thoughts and prayers are needed now more than ever.

Jim and Becky


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Mike R, I feel for you & your Family. My mother had brain cancer too....... Radiation treatment & Surgery......... and survived for 1.5 years as the Specialist Doc had predicted. I took a year & a half out of retirement to be of assistance for her. She even drove her 92 Buick Roadmaster twice after surgery. We sold that 92 beast for $4100 to a Chicago guy who had his 92 Roadmaster hi-jacked! The 1st year of Care was rather routine & normal. The last 6 months was the hard part. Family ties & frequent visits made it all bearable. That 6 months was under the guidance of the Hospital related Hospice folks. They knew well the stages of progression & communicated daily with suggestions. The day after Thanksgiving (She did try some turkey, jelleyed cranberry, & sliver of pie) 2002 was her last day on earth..... 

I'm with you in both my Prayers & feelings. Our creator has a plan....... as it will affect all of us in Time. Keep family close AND continue to enjoy them outdoor TRAINS...... 

Dennis Mayer from GBay, WI.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Mike and Marge 

You are in our prayers. 

Randy


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

My thoughts are with you both at this trying time.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

(Oh no....) Of course, our prayers are with them both.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Some of you have been lucky enough to meet and know Marge and Mikey... other's haven't. For those who haven't, they are among the nicest people I have been privileged to meet and know. They are devoted grandparents and often drive north from their home around San Diego to the Bay Area to spend time with their kids and grand kids. 

When I used to take my steam track to the Queen Mary and it was time to leave, Marge was always among the few who'd help me break it down and carry the sections to my SUV. Mikey has spent many, many hours helping his kids on home renovation projects instead of building his own garden railroad. They are both fine people and damn good friends! 

It's really hard to understand why such bad things happen to such good people. My heart goes out to both of them.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Mike and Marge you are in our prayers. Stay tough. Later RJD


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Mike and Marge 

Deb and I have you in our prayers. 

Best of luck. 

Stan


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

* Man this is not the way to start the day *








*I qas starting to wonder why I haven't seen Mike in chat the last few times I've checked in. Now I know why. *
*This is sad news indeed. And it's the kinda thing that eats a person from the inside out, seeing a loved one go thru something like this. **I wish there was more we could do other than having Mike and Marge in our prayers. If you read this Mikey, when ever you would like, call me !!! Mike has always been a great and supportive friend for me and was there when my Ex-wife deceided to take her leave of me back in '03. I owe you one Mikey. Deb and I will put in a special prayer request next Sunday when we go to church. I hope all goes as well on the medical front as time moves forward. Anything you need that we can provide Mike, just ask and it'll be there ASAP. Take care my friend .* 
*Rocky*


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Marge and Mike are in our prayers and have been added to the prayer chain in our church body. God's strength to you and the family.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Mike and Marge, 

Ellen and I have have you both in our our prayers during this trying time.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Mike & Marge

Sorry to hear of your troubles, your both in our families prayers.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Aww shoot thats aweful news, Mike & Marge, God Bless.


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

My thoughts are with you both.

Hope all goes well. Stop in and chat and keep us updated, or just to blow off some steam. 


Jeff


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Sad news indeed... 
Another family to include in Good Thoughts. 

My brother in law is a cancer pathologist (he founded what has become an international cancer diagnostic company) and a Prof at the UofA... a knowledgable man to ask.. When sis got cancer, I asked why her and not me? She lived the healthy life while I on the other hand am an old hippie, survived that somehow, I smoke and worked in an industry with known carcenogens for 26 years, yet I am relatively healthy.... 
He shrugged and said he didn't know... on the bright side, she beat it. 

I hope Mike takes advantage of the Hospice service. I was caregiver for my elderly father before his passing. They put my mind at ease and explained what was happening. It helps the patient knowing that their loved ones have help coping too.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Mike, sorry to hear of the sad news about Marge, I know more than most of what you guy's are, or will be going through, because of my own situation! Having said that you and Marge will be in our prayers, as we've been in others. Keep your chin up, try to be positive, and hope for the best! Sometimes miracles do happen! Regal


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Sad news.............

The Hospice people are more than worth every penny they don't charge you.

Craig


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

I wish there were more I could offer beyond thoughts and prayers. I lost two uncles to brain cancer. I honestly don't know where my mom, her sister, and sister-in-law found the strength to get through the struggle. I'd imagine much of it came from the support of friends and family, so if that's all I can offer Mike and Marge through this process, I suppose I'll be content knowing every little bit helps. Stay strong know we're here when you need us. 

Later, 

K


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Mike and Marge....Jane and I have you both in our our prayers during this trying time. Just enjoy day by day as we are doing here and with some of our freinds.. 
I met Mike here in Sacramento and is one of the nicest guys you can meet. God Bless Marge & Mike.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Mikey and Marge,
You are in our prayers.

Tommy, Jacque and Grace Rio Gracie


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Jim,

Thanks for taking the time to post this information. Bad news is never easy to post. Our thoughts and prayers go out to the family. 

Mark


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Mike, Marge, Jill and I wish you both our most sincere thoughts and prayers. Thank you for being our friends whenever we met at various train shows. With Gods help we shall many more.
Rod and Jill Fearnley
England


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

They say that God never gives us burdens heavier than we can bear. He obviously thinks Mike and Marge are exceptional, too.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Marge and Mike 
You are in our prayers


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

VERY sorry to hear this.........


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

What a terrible blow. Our prayers go out to Mike and Marge even though we know them only through the internet. Some comfort can perhaps be had by the knowledge that there is a great plan for all of us.


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

We would also like to let you know, Mike and Margie, that both of you are in our thoughts and prayers....from your MLS family, Rio n Linda


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Mikey, very sorry to hear this.....we will keep You and Marge in our prayers and thoughts always. 

Chris


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Hang in there, Mike. Things do turn around sometimes, and if they don't we pray that everything goes as well as can be imagined. 

Take care


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

My first wife passed away from a GBM. In spite of the grim prognosis, we did keep her for nearly three years after diagnosis - much of it with good quality of life. I think much of our success in delaying the inevitable was a couple of clinical trials we were in. Take a look at the current trials, and if anything looks like it makes sense it may be worth it to investigate further.

(Incredible as it may seem, shortly after getting together with my second wife she was diagnosed with two brain tumors. Fortunately they were not malignant, and have responded to surgery. I've had it up to _here _with brain tumors!)


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Mikey- Our thoughts and prayers are with you and Marge, God bless you both.


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Life has given you folks a heavy burden to bear. Hope you and Marge get through it with as little pain and as much of God's grace as possible. Our thoughts will be with you everyday.

Joe and Martha McGarry


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Mike and Marge, only know you through the MLS family, but it is a great family, we will keep you in our prayers.

God bless.

Tom Huisenga


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Thanks everyone for your sentiments. Tomorrow, Margie and I begin the new journey. Tomorrow, late afternoon, neurosurgeons are going to cut a hole in the head of the love of my life...and do a biopsy. We'll spend a night in the hospital and come home Thursday. A week from now, we'll meet with the neuro-oncologist with the pathology report in hand and chart the detailed path. We also have other world class doctors involved now that are helping us pick the right path. But, the first step is knowing exactly what kind of cancer it is. 

Hang with through all this. All of you are like a second family to me and your support means a great deal. In as much as Margie personally knows many of you, having been with me at the train shows and conventions, she too very much appreciated your sentiments.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Golly, this is tough even to read. Mike & Marge are a couple of the nicest folks you're likely to meet on the train show/convention circuit. I wish we could do or say something besides the obvious, but from both Carla and myself, our best wishes and positive thoughts go out to the both of them.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

So sorry to hear this. Mike and Marge, you are both in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Love to both of you...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

All our love and prayers Marge and Mike, from the Armitstead family. God be with you both.


----------



## Mitty (Dec 27, 2007)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Prayers for them and their family. I've lost relatives to cancer (though not brain cancer). I'm sure they will treasure each day they have together.


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Take care. My hopeful thoughts goes out to both of you.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Thanks for the update Jim. Mikey and Marge are taking the right steps. 
Mike and Marge you in our prayers.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Hardest post I have ever made*

Great to hear Margie is recovering from the biopsy Mikey. You're right, that Hydracodone is some powerful stuff, my wife just got off of it from here surgery. 

Sounds like you have good doctors and she has GREAT care at home, please keep us informed. 

Chris


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: Updates - Hardest post I have ever made*

*Here is Mikey's latest home care of Marge:*

Yesterday was Margie’s first full day home. Richelle came over to visit for a few hours…and that enabled me to do some running around and get a haircut. She and Richelle watched their “girly” TV shows together and had a good few hours. Marge is working on stretching out the time between the pain pills. She wants off that stuff as soon as possible because it makes her so drowsy. Within minutes after Richelle left, she was dozing…never seen that in all my 24 years with her. It was like someone turned her off.

Some other friends stopped by a few hours later and we talked for an hour or so…then the same thing…rhythmic breathing sounds comes from my left minutes after they left. 

Today will be more rest…and an hour with grandchildren…just an hour. Probably a few other friends will come by.

On my front, I got all the appointments untangled next week with all the doctors that are involved and I got more stuff mailed off. We have “employed” three national experts in treating this kind of cancer to provide ideas to us and to ensure we’re getting the best possible care. One doctor is a neuro-surgeon from UCSF. Another is a neuro-oncologist at UCLA. The third is a radiological neuro-surgeon at Stanford University. Each one has been or will be taken the scans/pathology slides from all these tests Margie has taken. So far, these doctors have confirmed the recommended therapy and approach. 

To me, it’s quite amazing to be able to talk to these people just by calling them…no secretaries, no messaging system, no paging. They answer the phone…themselves.

It all started with my boy learning that the head of the Duke University oncology research program had treated Ted Kennedy. He called him…so have I. He told us to contact two doctors on the west coast because Duke was out of our commuting area. We did, and in doing that, I spoke with those doctors on the first call. It’s amazing to me. National experts on the end of the first phone call. 

Nuff said. More when I have more.




Jim & Becky[/b]


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Updates - Hardest post I have ever made*

If the neurosurgeon at UCSF is Mitch Berger you're in good hands indeed.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Updates - Hardest post I have ever made*

Posted By stanman on 15 May 2010 11:35 AM 
If the neurosurgeon at UCSF is Mitch Berger you're in good hands indeed. 
It is. The doctor at UCLA is Tim Cloughesy, and the doctor at Stanford is John Adler. Dr. Berger and Dr. Cloughesy are work closely with Dr. Henry Friedman, head of the Duke Oncology research institute. He's the one that put us onto Dr. Berger and Dr. Cloughesy and offered to treat Margie if we moved to North Carolina. Dr. Friedman and Dr. Berger are the doctors that provided all the treatment to Senator Ted Kennedy. 

Dr. Adler is the inventor of the Cyberknife...a new form of radiological surgery that is taking the cancer treatment world by storm. We have a friend that benefited from that protocol. Making the story better is that our doctor here trained under Dr. Cloughesy and uses the protocols invented at UCLA, which are now the standard of practice for this tumor type.


So...we are consulting with the inventors of the most modern procedures we're told...and these guys answer their phones. That's still amazing to me.


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: UPDATE ON MARGE REILLEY*

*Here is the latest from Mikey:*

Optimism…that’s our key challenge now…and with God’s help, we seeing some as we wind our way through the clinical stuff.

Margie had a good weekend. We went over to Richelle’s house twice…once for 1.5 hours on Saturday and once yesterday for 3 hours. Richelle and Adam cooked meals for us…and hosted an impromptu Birthday Party for me on Sunday. Steve and Ann Luby were with us on Sunday. My mother and sister Kathy visited us for about an hour on Sunday…and we had snacks and drinks with the Leedom’s last evening before we came home. Sunday was a pretty active day for us…especially Margie.

So, optimism…we’ll Margie is off the narcotic pain killers. She’s on regular Tylenol for pain management…and very little of that too. She took her last narcotic pill on Saturday at noon…and she’s been taking Tylenol PM at night for pain management and to help her sleep. She says she has no pain. That’s incredibly good news to me as I hate seeing her suffer. She’s known for rarely being sick and healing fast. She has a super immune system I think.

The only thing that’s negative is she has some swelling just under and to the left of her left eye…from the bruising done during the biopsy. This is mostly from overdoing it yesterday. The bruise is most likely related to the fact that her upper jaw muscle had to be “moved” in order for the cranial incision to be made. The swelling isn’t bad…maybe a ¼” but she looks like she took a softball in the left eye. It’s a decent shiner…but it’s small enough that it doesn’t interfere with her glasses and ability to see. We icing it and that reduces most of the swelling. The doctor told me she needs to sleep and sit more upright. Margie just loves to recline our LazyBoy all the way back…and doze off. That’s probably part of the problem…when she’s sitting, she’s not, she’s reclining.

So, more optimism…the surgeon called the morning with the results of the biopsy. The bad news…the tumor part that he completely removed near her ear was a GBM. That means the diagnosis of her having a GBM is now positive. The good news is that he removed all of that tumor area…complete reduction of the tumor part that we saw on the MRI that had a blood feed. The GREAT news is that the tissue samples he took around and behind the tumor part he removed were negative for cancer tissue…any kind. It was just normal brain tissue. 

So…what does this mean? It means a substantially higher hope for survivorship. That term is used instead of cure because the is no protocol that kills this kind of cancer. But, there are many survivor stories…with all kinds of approaches to “beating” this thing and living years…but they all share one common thread. That is that the neuro-surgeons were able to reduce the amount of cancer tissue being dealt with by the radiation and chemotherapies. Marge is now in that camp…the active tumor, the one being fed by its own blood supply that we saw on the MRI…is out.

But, there are still thousands of GBM cells in her brain…and there is still a large tumor, perhaps not up to the GBM state up there (these things morph from one kind of astrocytoma to another for unknown reasons). The radiation and chemo are effective in extending good quality life on those smaller cell masses.

Soooo…thanks all for your praying. Many of you have told us about the prayer systems you’re got going. It looks like our first prayer has been answered….that being the reduction in the bad tumor volume. Keep em going…we’re just beginning this journey…and we see a light for the first time at the other end. Optimism…it’s all about optimism as we peel this cancer treatment onion.

Mike

Jim & Becky[/b]


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: UPDATE ON MARGE REILLEY*

Thanks for the update. I'm glad to hear that there is at least something to be optimistic about.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: UPDATE ON MARGE REILLEY*

Sounds like Marge is in good hands. Thanks for the update and the prayers are working.


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: UPDATE ON MARGE REILLEY*

Thanks for the update Mikey. The news all sounds positive. We'll keep you folks in our thoughts every day, and hope for the best possible outcome. God bless you both.

Joe and Martha McGarry


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UPDATE ON MARGE REILLEY*

The GREAT news is that ... It means a substantially higher hope for survivorship. 

That's _WONDERFU_L news, kids! Our prayers & thoughts continue to go out in Mike & Marge's direction!

Thanks for the update, Jim!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: UPDATE ON MARGE REILLEY*

Marge and Mike, 

My daughter is an oncology floor nurse at Sharp Memorial Hospital in San Diego and a professor at the University of San Diego. I talked with her last night about your cancer. She made the comment that if the tumor is small, that is a definite plus on your side. She sent her prayers along as well.


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: WEDNESDAY, 5/19/10 UPDATE ON MARGE REILLEY*

*After chat Wednesday night, a very tired and pooped Mikey sent me the following update on Margie:*

It’s been a busy two days for us. Yesterday we had an appointment with the Radio Oncologist that will be managing Margie’s radiation treatment. Today, we had an appointment at UCLA with Dr. Tim Cloughesy, one of the nation’s most respected neuro-onocologists. He explained what we believe we will hear on Friday when we meet with her neuro-onocologist…and he told us about some clinical trials we might consider. He knows Margie’s doctor well…and works with her frequently…and she trained with him. So…any doubts we ever had in the quality of the care she’s to get are now voided.

As I said in the last report…optimism is our key thrust…and we’ve got reason for that now.

The treatment she will get is called the STUPP protocol. It consists of reduction in the tumor volume (already done), radiation therapy, and chemotherapy with a drug call Termodar. The radiation therapy (RT) will last for six weeks and during that she will also be taking the Termodar and some steroids to control swelling in the brain from the RT. This is likely to make her very tired as the effects accumulate. The RT is to end two days before Richard’s and Nicole’s wedding…so we will be flying up there instead of driving…unless she handles the RT well and they can double up the therapy for a few days. We do not know if that’s possible…because we don’t know how she’ll handle the RT treatments.

The meeting with Dr. Cloughesy was long….three hours. The first two hours were with a neuro-onocologist whose job was to work us up…get all the vital data and do a neuro-physical of Margie. I brought with us all the radiology reports; the MRI scan files from January, February, and May; the biopsy results; and a set of slides that contained her pathology slices for a UCLA pathologist to look at. I recounted Margie’s whole medical history of neuro events leading to the GBM diagnosis. He asked us a lot of questions which we answered.

He then went away for a half hour to an hour to review the scans and brief Dr. Cloughesy…and RIchelle saw the two of them closely reviewing the MRI files before they came back to see us (thank God we had Richelle with us….6 months pregnant…and in need of bathroom facilities often…she wanders off frequently). From that review, we got some good news.

The first thing Dr. Cloughesy said when he came into the exam room we were in was that “the rate of change (of your cancer) is not typical”. He told us the tumor could have been there over a year…and that was NOT usual for GBMs. Then he became instructive…GBMs start one of two ways…as lower grade tumors that turn into GBMs…or as a high grade GBM from the get go…and GBMs grow very fast. He found evidence of tumor activity way back in the January scan…but only GBM growth in the May scan…which was removed during the biopsy. That’s unusual he said…and good for Margie. 

It means she has a “slower growing GBM” kind of cancer…which is GOOD if the tumor responds well to the STUPP protocol treatment. Slow growing and responsive to treatment means increased probability of survival.

Now…it still means Margie has to go through this protocol…and it won’t be fun…but, remember the key word…optimism. We’ve got a LOT of reason to be optimistic now. Today was a day of good news.

So… for prayers. Margie is about to go through this STUPP protocol…radiation and chemo. It’s gonna be tough…and she’s likely to be very tired from it. It starts next Wednesday..and between now and then we still have to meet with her neuro-onocologist and her neuro-surgeon (for a post op consult). 

We want Margie’s tumors to “respond” to the treatment…so pray for that. 


*Jim & Becky *


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: WEDNESDAY, 5/19/10 UPDATE No.4 ON MARGE REILLEY*

That sounds like some good news, and of course we will keep that in our prayers Mikey. 

Chris


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*RE: WEDNESDAY, 5/19/10 UPDATE No.4 ON MARGE REILLEY*

Im prayin for ya Mikey, I do understand what it is your goin thru as i lost my Father and Brother to cancer so not so long ago, i am Prayin and wishing you and your Wife a speedy Recovery and all the best.
Nick


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: WEDNESDAY, 5/19/10 UPDATE No.4 ON MARGE REILLEY*

Posted By Jim Francis on 20 May 2010 12:46 AM 
So… for prayers. Margie is about to go through this STUPP protocol…radiation and chemo. It’s gonna be tough…and she’s likely to be very tired from it. It starts next Wednesday..and between now and then we still have to meet with her neuro-onocologist and her neuro-surgeon (for a post op consult). 

We want Margie’s tumors to “respond” to the treatment…so pray for that.


And pray we will, Mike. For those specific needs.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: WEDNESDAY, 5/19/10 UPDATE No.4 ON MARGE REILLEY*

Mikey and Marge, we're praying for you both.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: WEDNESDAY, 5/19/10 UPDATE No.4 ON MARGE REILLEY*

Mikey and Marge,
We are praying for both of you and your family.

Tommy, Jacque and Grace
Rio Gracie


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: WEDNESDAY, 5/19/10 UPDATE No.4 ON MARGE REILLEY*

*Here is the latest update on Marge - Report no. 5*


We’re into the radiation/chemo therapy for about two days now. So far, it’s been tolerable…and now I know why doctors say “patients tolerate this therapy well”. It means, you get a little sick to the stomach…you get a little headache sometimes…it makes ya tired. You just don’t feel well…you’re a little bit off. This is where Marge is. But, compared to all the stories I’ve seen about chemo reactions, this is a whole lot easier.

We’re fully in the one day at a time mode now. The only thing that is planned is when Margie has to take pills, go to the radiation clinic, get lab tests, and see the doctors. Margie typically sleeps in BIG TIME now…10AMish. I think that’s from the radiation treatments as they said they would increase her fatigue level…but other than sleeping longer…and having periods during the night when she wakes up for a while…we’re not see a lot of fatigue yet. She’s pretty strong…

Now…that’s not to say we’re not doing other stuff. We’ve been making a daily trek to see the grandkids and collect them from school while the daughter/son in law were in the Grand Caymans…for a business retreat/sales organizing meeting. Not a bad place for that actually….hehehehe. And…I have an inexhaustible list of stuff to do around the house. Anyway, we’ve had a pretty good week and are looking forward to more of them throughout the therapy. Next up is this weekend…Memorial Day get together…and next weekend, the train show…and Margie said she’d like to go if she’s feeling well.

Mike

Jim[/b]


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: FRIDAY, 5/28/10 UPDATE No.5 ON MARGE REILLEY*

Mikey, 
Sorry I'm so late in posting in but well our lives have been pretty jacked up the last 6 months and I just haven't been on MLS. We are praying for Marge, you can be sure of that! If we don't see you at the train show please give her a big hug for us, k? 

Steve


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: FRIDAY, 6/11/10 UPDATE No.6 ON MARGE REILLEY*

Here is the latest from Mike Reilley on Marge's treatments..........

Margie has been handling the chemo and radiation therapy well. So far, she’s not having any headaches…which is a sign of brain swelling from the radiation. She had her first FULL week of radiation treatments this week….5 zaps. The prior weeks only had her getting 3 or 4 zaps. Her fatigue level is growing as the treatments progress (their effect is cumulative)…and to make that worse, she’s been having a lot more trouble sleeping. For most of this week, she can’t fall asleep after we go to bed. Making that worse is that I fall asleep in two shakes. She just lays there…for hours. She takes a sleep medication before we retire...but it’s not been working well for the first three hours. Perhaps the chemo she takes an hour before we retire has something to do with that. Dunno. Around 3AM she has been taking a second sleep aid…and that puts her to sleep normally. She sleeps in till about 10AM, when if she doesn’t get up by herself, I wake her. That gives her an hour to take her morning meds, have breakfast, and for us to get to the radiation treatment place.



This week, we’ve been going out to lunch after the treatment...and having a full belly helps her nap in the early afternoon when we get home. Problem is….folks keep calling the house, so she’s resting, but not sleeping. I’m probably going to unplug the phones from now on so she can get a nap in…and take the cell phones OUT of the house into my shop. I need to do something because she needs more rest than she’s getting.



She’s just about got the radiation treatment memorized. She knows how long each of the 10 computer controlled zaps are…and can anticipate when each will cease. The whole process takes about 10 minutes a day plus 15 minutes each way to get there and back. The radiation center runs exactly on time…they’re really punctual. And…it’s pain free. In fact, she can’t really feel anything. Sometimes, right after the zap, she’ll remark that she’s a bit light headed…so I take her hand and we walk together.



So far the blood work has been acceptable to the doctors. We don’t get to see the results during this therapy…because the doctor said they might scare us. So, in this case “acceptable” versus “normal” is OK we guess. We gotta trust the doctors.



She’s just beginning to lose some hair…had 8 strands come out yesterday. Not a lot, but it still alarmed her. Just broke off as she scratched her head. The good news is that she bought a cute little reddish-brown wig that looks good on her…in fact, that was Richelle’s gift to her the day I went to the train show, where I got my “gift”…two AMS coach cars for my garden railroad. So, if and when the hair loss gets worse, she’s got an alternative…and a cute one too. I do like how she looks in the wig…and I think she likes how it looks.



She’s alert and, when not tired, pretty active. I’m encouraging her to work as much as she can around the house…so that her daily routine isn’t so boring to her. All rest and no work makes life boring. The work takes her mind off being tired…or not feeling right. If there’s a downside to all this stuff that going on in her…it’s that she doesn’t feel right…and that feeling doesn’t go away. But, we’re still going over to see Richelle and the grandkids about every day. She really perks up with them…and when she’s perked up, she feels right. Mandy is coming down today, and we’re going to see her and granddaughter Nora this afternoon too.



So, all in all, she’s doing well. The radiation oncologist sees her every Monday…and he said she was doing “very good” dealing with the therapy…much better than most do. That made both of us feel good.



And that’s it for this week’s report. Calendar-wise she’s half way through this chemo/radiation…and counting the days till it’s over.



Mike


*Jim*


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: FRIDAY, 6/11/10 UPDATE No.6 ON MARGE REILLEY*

Thanks for the update I do keep Mike and Marge in my prayers.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: FRIDAY, 6/11/10 UPDATE No.6 ON MARGE REILLEY*

Thanks for the update Jim. Our family continues to pray for Marge and Mike.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: FRIDAY, 6/11/10 UPDATE No.6 ON MARGE REILLEY*

Posted By livesteam53 on 12 Jun 2010 11:41 AM 
Thanks for the update I do keep Mike and Marge in my prayers. 
Kay and I have you guys in our prayer time daily as well.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

*RE: FRIDAY, 6/11/10 UPDATE No.6 ON MARGE REILLEY*

As I'm just getting back into model railroading, I hadn't seen this thread, and for that I apologize.

As much as I can offer, Mikey & Marge are both in the prayers of my family.

It sounds like those prayers already offered are working, and I can only hope they continue to provide a beacon of light for both of you in this time of trial.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: FRIDAY, 6/11/10 UPDATE No.6 ON MARGE REILLEY*

Thanks for the update Jim.
Pam and I keep Marge and Mike in our prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: FRIDAY, 6/11/10 UPDATE No.6 ON MARGE REILLEY*

Thanks for the update. Prayers and well-wishes continue.


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: TUESDAY, JULY 20TH, UPDATE No.7 ON MARGE REILLEY*

*Mikey put out an email today on how his wife Marge is doing. Here it is.*

_I’ve gotten a bunch of emails asking how Margie is doing. The answer is very well. She’s now completed her first phase of treatment….chemo and radiation. In fact, she’s doing her first maintenance treatment now…just chemo. _

_The six weeks of chemo/radiation was methodical…day after day of the same stuff…but not particularly hard on her. She came through it well…and if you met and talked with her, you’d likely not see much difference. She did lose some hair on the left side…from the radiation treatments. She had 27 of them…but her hair dresser “reversed” her hair a few weeks ago, and it covers the spots well. He simply moved her part to the right side of her head…and combed the hair over the left. From my perspective, she looks great._

_Her energy levels still far outstrip mine. We had a pretty busy last few months between the therapy and family stuff. Our son got married a week ago and that involved a two week trip up to Lake Tahoe. We’ve continued to see our kids and grandkids…at an increased frequency. We’ve had family in from out of town staying at the house…and we’re still planning to go kill fish in Montana as we do every year. So, life now is pretty normal…approaching hectic…which is normal for summertime._

_The only side effects beyond the partial hair loss that she’s experienced are some difficulties sleeping sometimes and some light headed episodes that pass quickly…in seconds. Sometimes she’s tired...but nothing unusual. At our age, it doesn’t take a lot to get tired. Her short term memory and word recall abilities have definitely been effected by the cancer or the radiation or both…but she gets by just fine. Her only real life loss, is not being able to do heavy workouts in the gym. Because of the biopsy being done in May, the doctors don’t want her repetitively lifting or straining. That causes increases in the hydrostatic pressure inside your body which messes with the cranial bone healing right._

_She had her first post-therapy MRI today…this is the one that will tell us how well the therapy worked on killing and reducing the tumors….and guide the doctor during her maintenance treatments. We find out the results next week. _



_Mike_


Jim[/b]


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: TUESDAY, JULY 20TH, UPDATE No.7 ON MARGE REILLEY*

Great news, Mike. You are still in our thoughts and prayers. Give her a hug for us.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: TUESDAY, JULY 20TH, UPDATE No.7 ON MARGE REILLEY*

Thanks for the update. Glad all the treatments haven't been too hard on Marge. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the best possible results from the tests. Mike, give her a big hug from me. 
Chris


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: TUESDAY, JULY 20TH, UPDATE No.7 ON MARGE REILLEY*

Good news indeed Mike. You all are still in our prayers everyday. Ditto HUGS!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: TUESDAY, JULY 20TH, UPDATE No.7 ON MARGE REILLEY*

Good News......Thanks for the Update! 

Tell Marge Hello from me...........


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: TUESDAY, JULY 20TH, UPDATE No.7 ON MARGE REILLEY*

That's great news... Jane was asking me if I heard anything lately.. Sound great.....


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: TUESDAY, JULY 20TH, UPDATE No.7 ON MARGE REILLEY*

*Received some FANTASTIC news from Mikey today regarding Margie. Sounds like all prayers have been answered!!!*

Today, Margie had her first post treatment (surgery/chemo/radiation) consult with her neuro-oncologist in which the latest MRI was reviewed with us. The doc said “The scan could not have looked better”. She was referring to the MRI scan that Margie had last week. What the scan showed was the void where the biopsy had been performed…and a lack of growth of any tumors in that area. That is great news. In fact, there was no tumor growth seen anywhere…nor blood supplies for tumors.

She also used the word “resection” instead of biopsy…which is more good news. It means from her point of view, the surgeon actually removed the whole active tumor…and had not just sampled it. That’s important because the studies done on the GBM say that the best chances of survival come from resection, chemo, and radiation with a two year long follow up of chemo monthly. Until today, even though the surgeon told us he took all of the active tumor…we weren’t sure it was completely resected. It was…and the MRI shows that. 

Regarding the remaining fibrous tumors that have grown into the left temporal lobe…they’re stable…meaning they aren’t growing…or they’re dead. It looks like the chemo/radiation has them under control. That’s the news we wanted to hear. Of interest, the doctor is much less concerned with those tumors, even though they’re larger. She once said they didn’t look like GBMs…and were likely a lower grade type of glioma. That’s good because lower grade (1 and 2) gliomas are not even treated until they morph into the higher grade versions…if they ever do.

Margie will have an MRI every two months from now on. The purpose of these is to continue to monitor the site where the GBM was located to see if there is any growth activity. Hopefully, we won’t see any…ever.

Mike

*Jim & Becky *


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Terrific News ! An answer to prayers. Marge will stay in our prayers for continued recovery.
Jim and Susie Carter


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Jim. Our prayers have been answered. God is an awesome God.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news Jim! Prayers HAVE been answered. Marge and Mike will remain in our prayers. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Score one for the good guys for a change!!! Here's a toast to a long and healthy life to them both!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRReat! Regal


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Could not have hoped for better news. This is wonderful to read and absolutely makes my day! Fantastic! Let's keep the positive energy flowing on this one! YAY!!!! 
Chris


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

That is terrific news. I know Mike is very enthouseastic to hear this, as is Marge. Our prayers have been answered but we must continue our support. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great news, could not have happened to a finer pair of people. 

Congratulations! 

Greg


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Mikey and Marge you are in our prayers from our family to yours from the bottom of the world Hobart Tasmania Australia. 
Caferacer


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulas news 

Well keep praying for you and Marge. 

Thanks for the update Jim


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

GREAT NEWS!!!!! Hope things continue to progress well Mikey. 

Chris


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

_Finally!_ Some great news for a change! It's always nice when you can end the day on a really good note!


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Best news I have had today. You both will remain in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Fantastic *


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

YEA!!!!!

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wonderful news, great to read and hear. 
Thanks to God. 

John


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful news! We'll all keep her in our prayers.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations on the *GREAT NEWS for Marge!







Best wishes for her recovery. Tom*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Glade to hear the good news. One thing that is disturbing on what i read on the web is that a lot of foods, drinks that are using diet substance are causing brain cancer. Be aware of using diet products. Later RJD


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Great news!!!


----------

